# Giant croc captured alive in Philippines



## News Bot (Sep 5, 2011)

A ONE-tonne saltwater crocodile has been captured in a southern Philippine town.











*Published On:* 05-Sep-11 11:04 PM
*Source:* AP via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thats massive


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 5, 2011)

at least they're not gonna kill it! woooh!


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 5, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Thats massive



That's par for the course. Anyone who thinks they're a big goanna, think again.

No pic it didn't happen apparently.


----------



## Australis (Sep 6, 2011)

Here you go steve.


> In this photo taken Sunday, Sept. 4, 2011, Mayor Cox Elorde of Bunawan township, Agusan del Sur Province, pretends to measure a huge crocodile which was captured by residents and crocodile farm staff along a creek in Bunawan late Saturday in southern Philippines.(AP Photo)








source:Giant croc to become star of Philippines tourist park - CTV News


The Associated Press
Date: Monday Sep. 5 said:


> MANILA, Philippines — Villagers and experts have captured a one-ton saltwater crocodile which they plan to make the star of a planned ecotourism park in a southern Philippine town.
> 
> Mayor Cox Elorde said Monday that dozens of villagers and experts ensnared the 6.4-meter male crocodile along a creek in Bunawan township in Agusan del Sur province after a three-week hunt. It is one of the largest crocodiles to be captured alive in the Philippines in recent years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow! Not something you really want to play peek-a-boo with!


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Sep 6, 2011)

Nighthawk said:


> Wow! Not something you really want to play peek-a-boo with!


eh, i'd give i a go 



seriously that is one huge croc, they should give it a medal or something


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 6, 2011)

lizardboii said:


> eh, i'd give i a go
> 
> 
> 
> seriously that is one huge croc, they should give it a medal or something



Good luck with that, let me know how it goes lol :lol:


----------



## RickLeekong (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh......my.......god


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 6, 2011)

Huge 21 ft crocodile caught in the philippines - YouTube

Truly enormous beast...Would love to see how it matches up with that huge crocodile Brutus that lives in the Adelaide River in Australia.....Glad it will be relocated and not killed...a croc of that size needs to reproduce and pass on its genes as much as possible.


----------



## Bel03 (Sep 6, 2011)

That things feet are almost as big as me in total! :shock: They really are beautiful, even though 'just a bit' scary! :lol:


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 6, 2011)

I wonder how old the croc would be


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 6, 2011)

Just imagine what that huge croc has been eating on over its lifetime I hope they look after it properly and it doesnt become a sideshow attraction


----------



## FusionMorelia (Sep 6, 2011)

holy carp! thats the biggest one of those i ever saw!


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 6, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> That things feet are almost as big as me in total! :shock: They really are beautiful, even though 'just a bit' scary! :lol:



wow you must be tiny


----------



## KingSirloin (Sep 6, 2011)

Crikey


----------



## tyson001 (Sep 6, 2011)

;they plan to make the star of a planned ecotourism park in a southern Philippine town; why cant they just relocate it so it can breed and create more giants?


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 6, 2011)

I remember they did a tracking study of big salties up around the cape at some stage, might have even been Steve Irwins boat.
If I remember correctly those big salties will travel thousands of km's to return to their territories, sometimes not straight away either, one big male stayed down in the gulf of Carpentaria till the season changed then swam back when the currents were right, was an interesting read actually


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 6, 2011)

What a beast


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 6, 2011)

Well lets hope they can keep him healthy & happy in their park. He might have been the "Lake Placid" star.


----------



## tyson001 (Sep 6, 2011)

not far off it.


----------



## KingSirloin (Sep 6, 2011)

I wreckon they should try the Liger trick with it. Cross it with a large alligator and make a crocogator, then they could use it to open the first Jurassic Park.


----------



## CamdeJong (Sep 6, 2011)

I read somewhere that 6.7m was the longest ever recorded and that it weighed closer to 2000kg, I can't recall where but considering that a 4m salty weighs around 450kg and a 5.2-5.5m usually weighs a ton or more it's an exponential increase, and I'd expect that croc to weigh a lot more than a ton.


----------



## Bel03 (Sep 6, 2011)

jedi_339 said:


> wow you must be tiny



ok, so a slight exagerration! :lol: i am only 5ft nothing though & struggle to weigh in at 50kgs.......so it is HUGE all the same!


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 6, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> ok, so a slight exagerration! :lol: i am only 5ft nothing though & struggle to weigh in at 50kgs.......so it is HUGE all the same!



WOW you are tiny:lol:


----------



## Bel03 (Sep 6, 2011)

jedi_339 said:


> WOW you are tiny:lol:



Well....ummmm....yeah wat can i say? i just didnt grow! Im the eldest of 6 kids, the only one who is smaller then me is my baby sister, she is 7, but she also shares my 'small gene', so hopefully she will stay smaller! :lol: My 3 brothers are 6ft 1, 6ft 2, & 6ft 4 & my 12yr old sister is now 5ft 3! The only time i find it to suck is when its 'family portrait' time.....im always at the front, or when i find heels that i like cause they dont usually have any that will fit my miniture feet! My 9yr old daughter is in the same size shoe as me! 

They say good things come in small packages though......i think this is true!:lol:


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 6, 2011)

That croc could probably eat you sideways


----------



## Bel03 (Sep 6, 2011)

jedi_339 said:


> That croc could probably eat you sideways



Yeah, gee thanks, i am sure to have lovely dreams tonight now! :lol:


----------



## crocodile_dan (Sep 6, 2011)

Tyson and Jedi, Prof. Craig Franklin has headed the research on translocating saltwater crocodiles assisted by the Australia Zoo Team, he just returned from a trip north where he was continuing the study. This study has shown crocodiles can navigate enormous distances to return to their river system. There is a study in Mexico and Florida that used magnets to disrupt their navigation using the Earth's magnetic field, in 2009 I questioned Prof. Franklin on the use of magnets and he said whilst he was consulted with for the magnet studies he believed the study had not been conducted for long enough to draw conclusions, I have not asked him since. ps he's an awesome lecturer


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 6, 2011)

crocodile_dan said:


> Tyson and Jedi, Prof. Craig Franklin has headed the research on translocating saltwater crocodiles assisted by the Australia Zoo Team, he just returned from a trip north where he was continuing the study. This study has shown crocodiles can navigate enormous distances to return to their river system.



Yeah I thought I remembered something to that effect

The one with the magnets is interesting, I'll be sure to be on the look out for that info thanks


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 6, 2011)

You're not tiny Bel, you're normal. They're all giants


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 6, 2011)

Woah, thats big. Saw it on tv.
Anyone whos been to australia zoo would have probably seen Acco, the 5.5m croc they have. He's enormous, but this ones almost a metre longer! Holy bajeesus!


----------



## Bel03 (Sep 6, 2011)

Nighthawk said:


> You're not tiny Bel, you're normal. They're all giants



Are u 'little' to Nighthawk?


----------



## browny (Sep 6, 2011)

jebuz not a bad size at all that

bit of a worry tho on that my step mother is phillipina and I do on rare occasions go for christmas with my olds, might think twice next time I'm there and we all go swimming.....


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 6, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> Are u 'little' to Nighthawk?



I like to say fun-sized lol, just 5.2. I make up for this tall-people's world by being able to scale supermarket shelves like a monkey.


----------



## Bel03 (Sep 6, 2011)

Nighthawk said:


> I like to say fun-sized lol, just 5.2. I make up for this tall-people's world by being able to scale supermarket shelves like a monkey.



PHEWWWW! I knew i wasnt the only shopping shelf climber! :lol: & boy those things are monsters for us fun size folk......u have an extra 2 foot on me :| i bet u can reach the middle shelf before u have to climb cant u? :x:lol:


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 6, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> PHEWWWW! I knew i wasnt the only shopping shelf climber! :lol: & boy those things are monsters for us fun size folk......u have an extra 2 foot on me :| i bet u can reach the middle shelf before u have to climb cant u? :x:lol:



:lol: I'm going to say two inches an extra 2 foot on you would be almost normal


----------



## Bel03 (Sep 7, 2011)

jedi_339 said:


> :lol: I'm going to say two inches an extra 2 foot on you would be almost normal



Bite me, :lol: 'normal' is boring anyway! SO ANYway......back to the 'monster' croc.....


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 7, 2011)

CamdeJong said:


> I read somewhere that 6.7m was the longest ever recorded and that it weighed closer to 2000kg, I can't recall where but considering that a 4m salty weighs around 450kg and a 5.2-5.5m usually weighs a ton or more it's an exponential increase, and I'd expect that croc to weigh a lot more than a ton.



A 2000kg croc ...

Come on thats the size of a bull hippo..A 17-18ft croc weighs a ton? And a 13 ft croc weighs 1000lbs?

Some I really doubt all those weights...But then again I have no experience working with or weighing Crocodiles of any kind...Maybe those are weights for captives? I don't think a 13 ft croc in the wild even approaches 1000lbs....Thats way to big of a weight for a 13ft croc. And a ton for a 17-18 ft wild croc seems high aswell


----------

